
A Startup Is Automating the Lawsuit Strategy Peter Thiel Used to Kill Gawker - endswapper
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/legalist-is-automating-the-lawsuit-strategy-peter-thiel-used-to-kill-gawker
======
clydethefrog
>As recently as last month, the startup was content to become the “Lexis Nexis
for state records,” a service that would make fragmented state court records
“more accessible and transparent.”

It's not too late to still do this. You have the chance to really disrupt the
legal system, instead of just making investors happy.

See also this HN comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352942)

